# gluten free bread ??



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Is there any such thing? I'm not much for cooking bread; so would like to find a substitute. Any suggestions?

My diet is pretty good except for this one aspect of it, i.e. gluten.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

My hubby is GF and I have yet to find a store bought GF bread that is any good that I could afford! The only thing that I have found but haven't tried is this recipe.

It seems too much of a pain for me, honestly. DH just doesn't eat bread. We go through a lot of mexican tortillas/wraps that are corn based and GF- he eats lunch meat and such on them instead of having a sandwich. It isn't a sandwich but it fills the belly.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

"tortillas/wraps" ?? Are you talking about those made with cheese and some made with spinach? No gluten in those?

Thanks for that URL. Read that recipe and am hoping to give it a try when the weather isn't so hot. (Cooking in this trailer is terrible during the heat of summers.)


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I know someone who had to make faux bread for their mom who had cylliacs (sp?) I'll ask her monday if I remember how she did it. I know she used to buy a lot of buckwheat and rice flour so that may be part of it.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

This is what we make, as rolls. We don't eat sliced bread. We make 1/4 recipe at a time, 4 nice rolls. We make sandwiches with the rolls, use the bottoms as crust for mini pizza's. We use corn meal to dust. Very good with chopped onion, chives or Italian herbs. The best tuna sandwiches. We also make a lot of corn tortillas for "wraps"....James


https://betterbatter.org/ciabatta-bread


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

We normally use 4 inch corn tortillas because we can get a bunch for 2.50 at walmart but the larger size spinach wraps or sun dried tomato wraps are tastier. They come 10 or so to a pack and are 3.50 most of the time. You just have to watch the wraps because they are not always GF, you have to look for specific ones.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

There is some very good glutin free bread being made. You might call a local bakery and ask them if they make it.

But the cost is terrible. Twice the price .


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you all so much.
Declan, I'll be watching for that information. Thanks.

James, I'm certainly going to make up a batch of those. They sound like something I would enjoy.

Nostawmama, I've seen those and do enjoy them. I'll be paying attention to their ingredients so as to make sure the ones I pick up are GF....ummmm What will it say that will let me know?

This is the year I'm going to focus a lot on my diet.  (I've already cut out sodas, processed foods, salts and sugars.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

The Better Batter gluten free flour is quite pricey, but you could probably extend it by adding ground flax seed and/or almond flour. 

Bob's Red Mill makes several kinds of Gluten Free products, including a baking mix. I don't know how good it is. 

I try to eat fairly low carbohydrate, and so bread is hard to come by. This flax seed recipe is pretty good, but just a warning -- it is not like store bought "real bread". But it does the trick for me when I'm wanting something bready. I cut the recipe in half by using two jumbo eggs and bake it in a 8" square pan. I can then cut it in fourths and split them to make sandwiches. I also cut the sweetener down to a half Tbs. of honey, and usually add some herbs and spices to it. Otherwise it is very bland. It toasts fairly well. 

The second recipe is a topping I like when I want something really zesty. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Focaccia-style Flax Bread*
Laura Doson

2 cups flax seed meal (I use golden from Bob's Red Mill)
1 Tbs. baking powder
1 tsp. salt
1-2 T sweetening power from artificial sweetener (I use 1/2 Tbs. honey)
5 beaten eggs
Â½ C. water
1/3 C. oil(I use half this amount)

Mix dry ingredients well.
Add wet to dry and combine well.
Let batter set 2-3 minutes to thicken up.Don&#8217;t leave too long or it will be hard to spread.
Pour batter into pan lined with parchment and oiled.A 10x15&#8221; jelly roll pan works well.It will tend to mound in the middle when baked, so spread from the center outwardsto within an inch or so from the edges.
Bake at 350 for about 20 minutes until it springs back when touched or is visibly browning. Cool before cutting. 

---------------------------------
*Rosemary Parsley Topping*
1 batch focaccia
1 small onion, minced
Â¼ cup parsley, finely chopped
1 tablespoon rosemary, minced


Â¼ cup olive oil
Slice focaccia bread into squares and place on a parchment lined baking sheet
In a small bowl, combine onion, parsley, rosemary and olive oil
Spoon mixture onto bread squares
Bake at 350Â° until onions are browned
Remove from oven and bread will be crunchy; drizzle with more olive oil if desired


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you Belfrybat. I could not get the information for "Better Batter gluten free flour" to work. However, I've ordered from Bob's Red Mill often and still have quite a few sacks of different flour from there. (I've not tried any of the "mixes" though as I prefer to make what I cook from scratch so as to know exactly what is in it.)

I do have a sack of that ground golden flaxseed as I use 2 heaping tsp of it every morning in my milk when I take the other vitamine/mineral supplements (calcium, biotin, Krill Oil-Mega 3, et.). It is a great way to keep the digestive tract regulated.

Those recipies do sound workable and I especially like the "Rosemary Parsley Topping". Thanks for sharing.

As soon as I get a chance to have the special items in house and the weather cools enough for cooking, I'll let you all know how your recipies turned out for me.  (I have high hopes.)


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The specific disease is non-tropical sprue or celiac. It is quite rare. It flattens the villi in the intestine and people develop life threatening diarrhea. Gluten sensitivities are something different, and studies are showing that many people with those are not sensitive to the gluten but to one of the sugars in the wheat. 

I used to have to deal with this all the time. IIRC, Whole Foods (aka Whole Paycheck) has a rice bread that is gluten free. That, and a lot of other gluten free products use Xanthin gum to replace the binding aspects of the gluten. If you try to use the bread as it comes from the loaf it will be crumbly and miserable. The trick is to warm it in the microwave for ten seconds. That re-activates the Xanthin gum bonds and it will hold together like regular bread for a few minutes.

Be careful with corn tortillas - a lot of places have tacos (and bells) and corn products that are laced with oat flour. People who are sensitive to wheat gluten are often sensitive to oats as well, even though they don't have the same gluten. (Corn has corn gluten, which is enough different that most people don't have as much difficulty.)

Egg crepes (sans any flour) and the Dr. Atkins diet egg and cottage cheese rolls are generally safe substitutes.

Another caveat is that pre-made and processed foods are getting more and more engineered with additives that have never been fully tested. Those additives can have their own issues.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

If you are interested in an expensive loaf of bread I have a recipe I can try to find that is gf. It looks like bread and tastes pretty close to white bread, but the cost of the ingredients is crazy. I used to make it for my mom and I remember spending around $40 to get ingredients. It at the time cost around $5 a loaf to make.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Harry. That is great information.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I am still trying to learn how to bake GF bread - everything I make comes out really heavy, moist & thick. Because of the cost, we buy Rudi's bread and Udi's hot dog/hamburger buns for our son and we eat regular bread. 

However, I was going to suggest that you can save a ton of money if you make your own GF flour. I use mostly rice (white & brown), corn and sorghum flours. I buy the grain in bulk and run it through my mill as needed. 

I have been able to make a really nice GF corn bread and can post a recipe if that is something you would eat.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes, thank you Kat. I enjoy cornbread and would appreciate a GF recipe for it.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Here is the recipe - I have noted the substitutions I make as I also have to make it dairy-free for my son: 

1 cup white rice flour
3/4 cup stone-ground cornmeal (I simply use home ground corn flour)
2-3 TBSP sugar or honey
2 1/2 tsp baking powder
3/4 tsp salt
1 TBSP butter (I use lard and have also used oil - either way it comes out great)
2 beaten eggs
1 cup milk (I use rice milk)
1/4 melted butter (or lard, oil)

Preheat oven to 400 degree. Mix dry ingredients & set aside.

Melt 1 TBSP butter in a 10 inch cast iron skillet, swirl the butter around to coat the bottom & sides.

Combine wet ingredients (eggs, milk, 1/4 cup butter). Add to dry mixture and stir until just moistened. Pour into hot skillet or baking pan. 

Original recipe says to bake for 15-20 minutes or until a wooden toothpick comes out clean. I make double recipe most of the time and usually end up baking it for 40 minutes - I just start checking after 25 minutes or so to see if it is done. 

I hope you enjoy it


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you Kat. I've copied that into my recipe booklet on this subject and am going to try it as soon as I get the chance to get into town and gather some ingredients.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

When I have a minute... I'll write my biscuit recipe... to die for!! I also make corn muffins on the pkg of Bob's Mill Cornmeal. VERY good!
Aldi's has decent bread and wraps... a complete surprise to me! They have MANY GF products, by the way!

Debbie


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

deb_rn said:


> When I have a minute... I'll write my biscuit recipe... to die for!! I also make corn muffins on the pkg of Bob's Mill Cornmeal. VERY good!
> Aldi's has decent bread and wraps... a complete surprise to me! They have MANY GF products, by the way!
> 
> Debbie


I can't wait to try your biscuit recipe. I know it would be a hit in my house.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm waiting for that biscuit recipie from you, too, Deb.

I tried some of those "wraps" that were "gluten free" and they tasted terrible with a greasy texture and fell apart easily. (The only way I could stomach these was to coat it with peanut butter, which masked the flavor and cut the oil.)


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Might question actual need for bread at all. I know, in this culture we were all raised to think of wheat bread as one of the major food groups.

I eventually weened myself off bread. The grocery stores and bread manufacturers helped a great deal by making any quality whole grain bread around $5 a loaf. Sorry not giving $5 for loaf of bread with less than 50cents of ingredients in it, and the fake "cheap" stuff isnt worth eating. About as well wrap stuff in paper napkin and eat that....

Then fact that making bread when living alone is kinda pain in rear discouraged me there. It goes bad unless you just make loaf at a time. Or freeze it and happen to really like toast. Doesnt take much more time to make several loaves when making bread, so lot labor for that one loaf. I transitioned to homemade whole wheat tortillas which are about simple and quick as it gets. Can make them out of about any grain, since they are unleavened, though grains with at least bit gluten tend to make them hold together better. Then just got to eating plain cooked whole grains, no bread at all. I dont miss bread in slightest, havent for some time now. 

Course now having diabetes, had to eliminate rice in any form. And reduce amounts of every grain except buckwheat which just for whatever reason does not affect me even if I have nice big bowl full. Actually buckwheat has become nearly my only grain, replaced 99% of all other grains with buckwheat. Wont say 100% cause wheat and/or corn are in just about everything anymore. I experimented, I can tolerate most grains, except rice, in small amounts. Small amounts means like half cup grain total at a meal. So just not worth it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Hermit for information. I'm leaning heavily toward not eating breads. Still too hot to experiment much at this time; so will be playing around with gluten-free when the weather gets cooler.


----------

